# Blow Dryer for people?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My blow dryer blew up this morning. I heard a huge pop and saw sparks....scared the crap out of me. Anyway, it was a t3 tourmaline or something like that...$200, and I bought it back in 2005. I guess $40/ year isn't terrible for something I use every day, but it would have been nice if it lasted longer. Any suggestions for a new one??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That seems like a good long life for a hair dryer. Pricey or not 3 or 4 years is the most you usually get out of one. I bought my Grand daughter a professional dryer from the salon, she has very thick hair, it lasted around 3 years, and I buy me the light weight Vidal Sasoon cheapie and it has been going forever.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

that's funny...i was just shopping for one on saturday. i went to target and did not see anything i liked. i think i will try a beauty supply shop. i currently have the 'yellow bird' by conair, and i like it because it has the attachment that looks like a comb/pick (good for straightening), but it feels like it is not working as well (takes longer to dry). 
i've heard good reviews on baby bliss.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This is the one I bought recently that was recommended by Diane (imamurph) *I* like it a lot, Tori not so much. She preferred the one that broke


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Leslie...that's a pretty good price! Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When I look for a dryer.....I look at where the controls are, so you don't actually shut the dryer off while drying your hair and I want to make sure it is not too loud with a shrill sounding noise. 

I just bought a new hair dryer and I went for a small one; it does the job and it did not cost a fortune.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> That seems like a good long life for a hair dryer. Pricey or not 3 or 4 years is the most you usually get out of one. I bought my Grand daughter a professional dryer from the salon, she has very thick hair, it lasted around 3 years, and I buy me the light weight Vidal Sasoon cheapie and it has been going forever.


I'm glad you said that... I still have the cheap hairdryer I had when we got married 30-odd years ago. Still works fine, though the plastic has yellowed with age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> When I look for a dryer.....I look at where the controls are, so you don't actually shut the dryer off while drying your hair and I want to make sure it is not too loud with a shrill sounding noise.
> 
> I just bought a new hair dryer and I went for a small one; it does the job and it did not cost a fortune.


I also want one with variable temperatures as well as speed so I can use it on Kodi too. :laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I bought a BaBayliss about a month ago and I love it. Wish I could remember the model and I'm too tired to go look. I like the fact that it doesn't blow your hair all around, but just where you aim it. I think I paid aboit $60 for it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just ordered the one Leslie posted. Thanks, guys! I hope my mom has one that I can borrow until it comes in on Friday, or I'll have two days of really bad hair days.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

I had an ionic blow-dryer that I got at Sally's Beauty Supply, and I really liked it. It lasted a few years. Looks like they have several brands, and you can get one for about $60.00 or less.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got this one...free shipping, yahoo! if it's free, it's for me! 
http://www.hairdryers4u.com/bapropoairce.html


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a cheap one I got at Target for like $45, IMO the thing to invest in is a flat iron!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

oooh...i love flat irons too. i am looking at a baby bliss flat iron.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

TurboMom said:


> oooh...i love flat irons too. i am looking at a baby bliss flat iron.


I love my CHI digitial flat iron. I've always been told to use the lowest temp that gets the job done to avoid damaging my hair. The CHI I bought has a digital display so you KNOW exactly what temperature you are using. It also lets you set how many minutes you want it to stay on. This is great for me because if I can't remember turning something like this off - I have to go home and check or it drives me crazy. IMHO the CHI digital was worth the money.... http://www.chiretail.com/tools/irons/gf1004usa.html

I bought mine at Ulta - and paid way too much for it because my old flatiron broke and I wanted one immediately - but I see them on e-bay for $139...


----------

